
The Big Hack: How China Used a Tiny Chip to Infiltrate U.S. Companies - taytus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies?srnd=businessweek-v2
======
maerF0x0
This has been posted several times and there are tons of comments:

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18146438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18146438)
[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328)
[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18145645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18145645)
[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138990)
[5]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18141328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18141328)

------
ezVoodoo
That secret "Chinese weapon" you hold on your finger tip is a very common
electronic component called the signal conditioning balun, worth $0.29 and
sold here
[https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/TDK/HHM1932A2?qs=6JAMGB...](https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/TDK/HHM1932A2?qs=6JAMGB%252bEdkzXmsGhC2t69w%3D%3D&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6Zielt3u3QIV2QMqCh2LnAysEAQYAyABEgID8vD_BwE)
. The Bloomberg report can really win the Ignorance and Stupidity Award of
this year.

